# Can anyone recommend a waterproof grommet/cable gland?



## Wookii (13 Feb 2020)

I'm looking to mod a filter housing in order pass a cable through either the lid or wall - for example to add a heater or sensor inside the housing - but I need to it be non-permanent such that it can be undone and the cable removed if required.

I therefore need some sort of rubber grommet or cable gland that can be fitted to a hole in the canister lid or body, but will seal water tight around the cable to prevent leakage.

I'm looking at these but I'm not 100% confident they're really appropriate:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06WVKDZ64/ref=psdc_1938268031_t3_B007Q846A4

Has anyone successfully used anything during their own modifications?


----------



## zozo (13 Feb 2020)

Yes i did use them to fit a Ph probe inline. I had one from the brand Hummel, it worked a charm. It looks fairly the same as what you link too.

What i would be more worried about is the surface you want it to fit to. As you say cannister? Is it round or square and flat?
If it is a bend round surface, it could cause trouble to get this watertight at the cannister, since the flench/nut and seal in between are designed for flat surfaces.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Feb 2020)

What type of cable is it? Ideally it needs to be round and a good tight fit in the rubber seal.


----------



## Wookii (13 Feb 2020)

zozo said:


> Yes i did use them to fit a Ph probe inline. I had one from the brand Hummel, it worked a charm. It looks fairly the same as what you link too.
> 
> What i would be more worried about is the surface you want it to fit to. As you say cannister? Is it round or square and flat?
> If it is a bend round surface, it could cause trouble to get this watertight at the cannister, since the flench/nut and seal in between are designed for flat surfaces.



Thanks Zozo - yes, I’d put it into a flat surface possibly the lid. I’m not sure yet, the canister (it’s a pre-filter one - though I’ll be using it post filter) hasn’t arrived so I’ll know more when it does.


----------



## Wookii (13 Feb 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> What type of cable is it? Ideally it needs to be round and a good tight fit in the rubber seal.



I’m not sure yet, what I might try and put in it, but yes, I’m probably only try it with a round cable. I’m just seeing what I’d need to attempt it at this point and what has worked for other people without leaking.


----------



## Ed Wiser (13 Feb 2020)

The above will work if it is the size of the cable you are wanting to run thru it. 
Used these all the time. 35 years as an industrial electrician.


----------



## Deleted member 18375 (27 Feb 2020)

you should find any gland that says its IP68 and the correct size for what you need will do the job. I did a similar thing making a DIY inline heater


----------

